# Help in Syllabus for MCAT UHS 2013



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Assalamualikum,I woul be repeating this year and InshaAllah hoping to clear entry test this year.This year i got aggregate of 82.2845,Well wasnt prepare much good for entry test.I was bit confused in few topics of provided syllabus and got my marks in Entry Test much lower than my expectations  I am looking forward for some help regarding syllabus,especially need some help in English Grammar rules and few topics of chemistry i would name topics as i progreeses in syllabus.I hope i would find some good help here.
Kindly Ist tell me of English grammar rules. I have KIPS English but it is so vast,can you specify me pages or topics from inside of it or suggest me some good book. I would be thankful to you.JazakAllah.


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

What wer ur fsc marks?


----------



## guria batool (Oct 1, 2012)

confused-soul said:


> What wer ur fsc marks?


yes please tell your fsc marks and E.T also


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

We should plan and discuss mcat preprations too for the ones who ll be appearing for next year guys


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

it is gud to start such topics now.I find the time management the most difficult thing in E.T 
followed by physics test.


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Where as i onliii like bio 
does any body having mcat syllabus for 2013 session ??


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

syllabus is not announced yet.I wish it will be same as in 2012 :roll:
and I also like only bio but english and chemistry are not so bad but
physics is real evil :speechless:
In bio part,u can easily answer 88 mcqs ..


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Issue is i am from a level circle !! So i ll have to struggle with fsc books badly
any idea wen it ll be announced ??


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

confused-soul said:


> Issue is i am from a level circle !! So i ll have to struggle with fsc books badly
> any idea wen it ll be announced ??


sorry.no idea.i m also anxiously waiting for syllabus.but right now,
i m preparing from 2012 syllabus.as i know,mcat sylabus 2012 was
announced 5-6 months before test.


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh okay, what books u using? Prep started?


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

ok i post expected laser questions today

- - - Updated - - -

Q=1)laser abbreviation
Ans) LIGHT AMPLIFICATION BY STIMULATED EMISSION OF RADIATION
Q=2) Laser properties
Ans) monochromatic, coherent,unidirectional,sharply foucused,highly focused
Q=3)which phenomenon show by laser
Ans) reflection,refraction,polarization,diffraction
Q=4)types of laser
Ans)3 types, solid laser: ruby laser, semi-conductor laser
Liquid laser: methanol laser
Gas laser: he, ne laser , co2 laser
Q=5)in which direction spontaneous emission happens
Ans) in any arbitrary direction 
Q=6) how many photons produced by stimulated emission
Ans) 2
Q=7) what is population inversion?
Ans) the state in which higher energy state has more atoms than lower state
Q=8) duration of metastable and excited state
Ans) metastable: 10^3 s , excited state : 10^8 s
Q=9) the transition from or to which state is difficult in laser?
Ans )transition state
Q=10)when laser action to be achieved?
Ans)when , hf=E2-E1
Q=11) further stimulation and emission of radiation results in laser by?
Ans) by using 2 mirrors , one silvered totatly reflecting mirror and the other partially silvered mirror
Q=12) what % of light is emitted in laser once a time?
Ans) only 1%
Q=13)tell % of he and ne in laser
Ans) he= 85% and ne=15%
Q=14) what is the lasing medium in he,ne laser?
Ans) neon
Q=15)what initiates in ne, he laser
Ans) spontaneous emission of neon atoms from 20.66 eV to 18.7 eV resulting in red light of wavelength 632.8 nm of energy 1.96 eV
Q=16)what makes energy of energy of 20.66 to 18.7 eV
Ans) stimulated emission of neon atoms from 20.66 eV to 18.7 eV resulting in red light of wavelength 632.8 nm of energy 1.96 eV
Q=17) laser are used as what in welding detached retina
Ans) surgical tool
Q=18)laser introduced by
Ans) C.H.Townes and Arthurs Schowlan un 1958
Q=19) laser used as telecommunication as
Ans) in optcal fiber (single moded step index fibre)
Q=20) which phenomenon used in 3- dimensional images production by laser
Ans) holography
Q=21) he, ne laser is used in
Ans) opthalmalagy to diagnose eye diseases
Q=22) finely focused laser used to
Ans) kill cancerous cells because of highly collimated and has high energy density


----------



## guria batool (Oct 1, 2012)

ali3 said:


> ok i post expected laser questions today
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


AA
have you started your preparation for mcat2013????????????


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

In Fsc i got 929 and in E.T i got 876.
Yup i have started preparation.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Hahahaha.no prep. started now .. just planning  

i use fsc text books and for help,use kips books(although they
were helpless) but for english,they kips book was really useful.


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

hahaha yea kips wasnt any goood help last year  kips english i got doomed because last day of e.t i revised whole book and on the day i got so confused in english and attempted 10 wrongs 

well i found these topics on athread here

1. PREPOSITION ERRORS 
a. at (Pg 87-88)
b. beside/besides (106-107)
c. between (110-111)
d. by (124-127)
e. for (311-313)
f. from (320-321)
g. in (383-383)
h. into (411)
i. like (456-457)
j. of (544-545)
k. off (545)
l. on (550)
m. or (557)
n. over (565)
o. too (801-802)
p. with (875-879)


Adjectives + Prepositions: (Page 20-21)
Nouns + Prepositions: (535-536)
Verbs + prepositions: (837-838)


2. SUBJECT VERB AGREEMENT
Page 44-45


3. CONDITIONAL SENTENCES: 
page 161-163


4. USE OF HAVE TO
page 352-353


5. LIST OF COMMON IRREGULAR VERBS
Page 419-420


6. Study tenses if you want.

What do you think,on these topics mcat is based?


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

yeah 2nd year ki start kar li hai

- - - Updated - - -

according to my information, english main 10 words of synonyms and complete sentences comes from word list of 872, my cousin says every year one question comes from superlative form like (one of the richest man) and one from article, one from preposition etc so english jaha se bi tyar karni ho in sab cheezo ka kyal rakhna parta hai


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

==Prince MD Khan said:


> Assalamualikum,I woul be repeating this year and InshaAllah hoping to clear entry test this year.This year i got aggregate of 82.2845,Well wasnt prepare much good for entry test.I was bit confused in few topics of provided syllabus and got my marks in Entry Test much lower than my expectations  I am looking forward for some help regarding syllabus,especially need some help in English Grammar rules and few topics of chemistry i would name topics as i progreeses in syllabus.I hope i would find some good help here.
> Kindly Ist tell me of English grammar rules. I have KIPS English but it is so vast,can you specify me pages or topics from inside of it or suggest me some good book. I would be thankful to you.JazakAllah.


Hi, 

I can help you with English Grammar rules and for Chem, I'll try because I dislike it especially FSc Part 1.
You only need to stick to KIPS English. However, you don't need to do all the topics. When I analysed the MCAT 2011 paper, modal paper etc., the questions commonly asked were preposition errors, verb errors-tenses, Subject-verb agreement, conditional sentences, to quote a few. So pay attention to these topics (also stated in the English thread). If you have any doubts, state them in the MCAT English preparation thread that I started. 



==Prince MD Khan said:


> hahaha yea kips wasnt any goood help last year  kips english i got doomed because last day of e.t i revised whole book and on the day i got so confused in english and attempted 10 wrongs
> 
> well i found these topics on a thread here


Friend, these pages are of the "ABC of Common Grammatical Errors" book. These are some of the errors you need to study from that book. I'll tell you which pages to do from KETS English tomorrow.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

For English, the first step would be getting the vocabulary started. Do ten words everyday. The Dogar MCAT prep book as brief, relevant and easy to learn synonyms of the entire vocabulary. Also you can use google to find sentences of the words that confuse you, so that you can understand better.


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

In Fsc. i got 929 marks and repeating physics & urdu. In E.T i got 875.

- - - Updated - - -



guria batool said:


> yes please tell your fsc marks and E.T also


In Fsc. i got 929 marks and repeating physics & urdu. In E.T i got 875.

- - - Updated - - -



rizwan94 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can help you with English Grammar rules and for Chem, I'll try because I dislike it especially FSc Part 1.
> You only need to stick to KIPS English. However, you don't need to do all the topics. When I analysed the MCAT 2011 paper, modal paper etc., the questions commonly asked were preposition errors, verb errors-tenses, Subject-verb agreement, conditional sentences, to quote a few. So pay attention to these topics (also stated in the English thread). If you have any doubts, state them in the MCAT English preparation thread that I started.
> ...


Ok Brother JazakALLAH


----------

